# Any fans of the show Survivor?



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2014)

Some of us get together each season to play fantasy Survivor and can always use new players.  Send me a pm if you're interested.  The more, the merrier.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2014)

Survivor fan here. Enjoy watching and daydreaming, if I was younger and......  Think if I was young enough, I`d luv to try survivor. Anyway, gotta watch every week.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2014)

Kaotik, stonloc?  Your emails bounced but it might have been the site messing up..


----------



## kaotik (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah i'll probably play again.. makes watching a bit more interesting 
not really amped on the new series though, but we'll see.

whens it start?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> Survivor fan here. Enjoy watching and daydreaming, if I was younger and......  Think if I was young enough, I`d luv to try survivor. Anyway, gotta watch every week.



You're very welcome to join us.  

Sept 24 kao.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

I actually loved the first one. I have since quit paying for TV and buy 5 dollar DVDs instead and stream my stuff.

Forget comcast and Internet providers.f them...f them...f them. I wish I could say the words I really feel.


But I like the idea of the show!!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2014)

I didn't even know that show was still going.  Have not watched it in a couple years. I hardly watch any Broadcast TV now a days. I think Castle might the only show I watch on a Regular Network. Love to binge watch NetFlix shows.  Currently finishing up The Killing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

^^ +1 on binge netflix


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in. It does make it more enjoyable for sure. Haven't see. Any previews yet so not sure what kind of gimmick they're doing this season.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm on my phone now but I'll pm y'all the link tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, found it.  What a pain in the rear that was.  I'm private messaging you guys the direct link.

If anyone else is interested, let me know.  

Hammy, each time I post asking if folks want to play you always chime in about how you don't watch the show anymore..,just sayin'.  .


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Nope


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2014)

links sent, let me know if they work...lol.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 19, 2014)

It worked.


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> Hammy, each time I post asking if folks want to play you always chime in about how you don't watch the show anymore..,just sayin'.  .



Show me EACH time and where I ALWAYS chime in about not watching anymore.  You mean ONE time?  Because that is what it was...... just sayin.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2014)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62360&highlight=Show+survivor

But it's ok, everyone's untitled to their opinion.  . I love Chopped too.  My fav judge is Alex.

Ok great!  I see that last link worked.  Shew, that a total PITA that was.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2014)

*Last chance, show starts tonight.  Pm me if you'd like the link. *


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62360&highlight=Show+survivor
> 
> But it's ok, everyone's untitled to their opinion.  . I love Chopped too.  My fav judge is Alex.
> 
> Ok great!  I see that last link worked.  Shew, that a total PITA that was.



That thread is 2 years old and contains one post by me.  Doesn't exactly prove your point.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2014)

Kinda does, but who gives a flyin f. :giggle:

If you continue trying to argue with me I'll just spam you with invites.  :hubba:


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2014)

OK, the first show`s over, what happens now ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2014)

Go make your picks for next week.  The sooner you do it the better of an early bonus you get.  We have a message board in our league if you'd like to discuss episodes, etc...hope you're enjoying playing.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in second place mom ur going down lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2014)

It's on like donkey kong.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 30, 2014)

Man, I love survivor. Just finished last night's episode not too long ago. I don't know how fantasy survivor works but I want in next time!


----------

